# Using RO for Shrimp



## Mark Webb (30 Nov 2011)

If I were to use RO for shrimp is it fair to say that if I just add Calcium and Magnesium to adjust GH this would provide correct water quality?
I know that some add a percentage of straight tap water but I would rather avoid that so as not to re introduce any impurities that I have filtered out.


----------



## PeteA (30 Nov 2011)

I think it would provide some level of water hardness (KH & GH) so ought to be OK.  Personally I'd just use something like Tropica ReMineral (regular or discus would be fine)


----------



## Mark Webb (30 Nov 2011)

What readings should I aim for when the ro is remineralised to ensure optimum quality?


----------

